# HEADS UP - Waitlist success cancels everything in MDE!



## JimMIA (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a heads up for those on DVC waitlists (NOT RCI ongoing searches).

If you have an existing DVC reservation, have done your MDE stuff -- ordered Magic Bands, made FP+ reservations, made dining reservations, etc -- AND are on a waitlist for different accommodations, you'd better pay attention.

If your waitlist comes through, you will not be immediately notified (maybe not at all) and ALL of the previous arrangements related to your original reservation will be canceled...also without any notification.

Wilson Flyer has a thread on this over on the DISboards.  They lost FPs, Magic Band customization, ADRs for dining...EVERYTHING.  

Here's a link to that thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3195619


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 9, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> Just a heads up for those on DVC waitlists (NOT RCI ongoing searches).
> 
> If you have an existing DVC reservation, have done your MDE stuff -- ordered Magic Bands, made FP+ reservations, made dining reservations, etc -- AND are on a waitlist for different accommodations, you'd better pay attention.
> 
> ...




I had a feeling that would happen. When we made our reservation for spring break, BCV with the 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom, DH asked if I wanted to WL Boardwalk view over at BWV, I said no, we'll stick with BCV. Just had that tummy feeling that waitlisting and MDE probably wouldn't play well together.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 9, 2013)

MDE doesn't seem to play well with anything.  The linkages seem to be the biggest (but not only) problem, and DVC reservations seem to be a special problem, requiring DVC MS to handle things.  

My reservation linked (but only with my name), but when I got to the other stuff (guests names, Magic Bands, etc), I had to call MS (20+ minute wait) and have them enter things manually.  Once I survived the ordeal of 20+ minutes of scratchy Disney music on speakerphone and actually got a human, it went fine.  As usual, MS was great.

MDE is definitely a work in progress.  I think it's one of those things that will eventually be 20th Century, but right now they're not quite there yet.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 12, 2013)

That's not good  - hopefully they will solve this problem soon.  Thanks for the heads up Jim.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, that's terrible.  I can barely make FP+ selections for our upcoming trip.  I don't know who decided that MDE was a good idea....:annoyed:.

I read yesterday that Disney is delaying the complete rollout of the MDE, due to many problems.  Thank goodness!  I was hoping to be able to use the regular during our next trip.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 18, 2013)

Denise L said:


> Wow, that's terrible.  I can barely make FP+ selections for our upcoming trip.  I don't know who decided that MDE was a good idea....:annoyed:.
> 
> I read yesterday that Disney is delaying the complete rollout of the MDE, due to many problems.  Thank goodness!  I was hoping to be able to use the regular during our next trip.


I think it's one of those things that will be good someday... 

Unfortunately, it's been a typical Disney IT fiasco.  You'd think a company in this business would be better at IT, but they never have been competent.

They are having a lot of problems with the system, primarily the _linking_ of the various components (reservations/names, tickets, dining reservations, FP+, etc) into MDE.  For example, with DVC, you have to go through MS to link names to the reservation.

In addition, they seem to be having problems with the FP+ system itself.

They recently changed the options at Epcot to only allow one "Headliner" FP per day -- with the "Headliners" being Soarin, Test Track, and Maelstrom.  In other words, you can't get Soarin and Test Track on the same day...which really stinks.  More recently, they expanded that "Headliner" restriction to Disney's Hollywood Studios as well -- not sure what the restricted attractions are.


----------

